# 3 of the Best Philharmonic Orchestras ?



## hombre777 (May 27, 2015)

some of the top 10 reputable Philharmonic Orchestras ?

Berlin Philharmonic , Viena Philharmonic , London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the usual suspects - Vienna phil, Berlin phil, Concertgebouw orch, London sym, Chicago, Philadelphia, NYPO, Boston, Philharmonia, ...too many fine ones to have a top 10 for me. I haven't even mentioned some great groups!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

The average level of playing has improved so much. In the states, Orchestras that would have been considered third tier a few decades ago, such as Kansas City, Florida, New Jersey, is outstanding .


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Any list of 'the best' that omits the Berlin Phil, Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra and Vienna Phil are already faulty. As well as those, one would have to place the Dresden Staatskapelle, Czech Phil, St Petersburg Phil, LSO, Philharmonia, NY Phil, Chicago SO, Philadelphia and Melbourne SO (the best orchestra in the southern hemisphere).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hombre777 said:


> some of the top 10 reputable Philharmonic Orchestras ?
> 
> Berlin Philharmonic , Viena Philharmonic , London Symphony Orchestra


Isn't there not only a London Symphony Orchestra, but also a Philharmonic Symphony Orchestra of London?
Both are listed here.


----------



## Kathrin (May 29, 2015)

There is the London Symphony Orchestra and the London Philharmonic Orchestra. Both are outstanding.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

My home town orchestra should not be left out of the top ten. 

The LA Phil.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

In the US: Chicago, Cleveland, Boston, Philadelphia, New York, Pittsburgh, Detroit, LA, San Francisco, perhaps also St. Louis, Dallas, Seattle.

In Europe: Vienna, Amsterdam, Berlin, Dresden Staatskapelle, LSO, Budapest Festival Orch., Czech Phil, St. Petersburg Phil, maybe also Leipzig Gewandhaus, Birmingham, Marinsky (or is that the same as the St. Pete Phil?). 

Honorable mention to Munich under the baton of Celibidache. Amazing orchestra at that time -- don't know about now.


----------

